# Trouble Cycling Tank



## 96GTRagTop (Mar 31, 2008)

My tank has been set up as of Feb 27, and the water still hasn't cycled over.

Amonia and nitrite fluctuate at about .25 and 0 constantly, and nitrate is around 30. Is

Is there anything I can do? My neighbor is doing a 5 gallon water change on his tank tomorrow, would it be a good idea to swap his cycled water into my tank?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

what size tank and what are the current inhabitants? What filtration do you use, do you have any liverock?


----------



## 96GTRagTop (Mar 31, 2008)

gymnothorax said:


> what size tank and what are the current inhabitants? What filtration do you use, do you have any liverock?


I apoligize for my lack of info

45 gallon high 36x12x21? 
with 2 chromis, 1 valentini puffer, 1 yellow tail damsel, 1 flame angel, 1 sally light foot. About 70 lbs of live rock. 
Filtration is 1 fluval 305 and 2 aquaclear 70's

I had all the livestock in my 33 gallon but she bust a leak and i had to dod an emergency change..... about 60% of the new tank was made up of the old tank.......5 weeks ago


----------



## 96GTRagTop (Mar 31, 2008)

so no one wants to give me there 2C?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm having some trouble following the question. However, one thing that raises my interest is the possibility of a faulty test kit. The presence of a established live rock suggest that your ammonia reading may be inaccurate. Additionally, your valentini puffer and flame angel would likely display some signs of disease if the ammonia reading is correct.


----------



## 96GTRagTop (Mar 31, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> I'm having some trouble following the question. However, one thing that raises my interest is the possibility of a faulty test kit. The presence of a established live rock suggest that your ammonia reading may be inaccurate. Additionally, your valentini puffer and flame angel would likely display some signs of disease if the ammonia reading is correct.


The waters not cycled though.....

and the flame angel appears to have ick and the puffer has been through hell..... side note on the angel, the ick isn't present in the morning, but at night the white spots appear again.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

!st i Wouldn't put any water in your tank from a different tank as the enviorment is compltetly different, it could make more hassel for you then its worth, i would do a 50% water change with RO water give it 5-7 days and do a 20% change. then see where your at. Do you have a Skimmer? That would help out alot Even a Hang On. Also make sure you clean out all your Filters on the 305, I have one but i took out the filter pads because it would House the uneaten food and put it back in the tank, Basically just run Black carbon, And get a Couple of Powerheads also.
Hope this Helps.


----------

